# pond aerator



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

come to the decision I need a pond aerator ,would like the air type . ponds mucky looking, anybody know where to get one at a reasonable price ?? what I see on the net is just way more than my pocket can handle. anybody ever build one?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I think Salmonoid pieced one together. He may be able to offer some insight.

I'm more than capable and qualified to build a system from scratch but IMHO, the purpose built systems are a pretty good value considering the cost of the parts. If you have a building to store the compressor, there are some economy kits that are pretty reasonable considering the parts needed to build a system. They need to be serviced occasionally and the compressor rebuilt every 5 or 6 years so you will want something that parts will be available for. 

Operating cost should be considered as it will exceed the purchase price eventually. 

Weighted airline is a little pricey but is a must from a couple of feet below ground and into the pond IMO. If you need to travel underground for a fair distance, irrigation pipe works well and is cheap, this is a good place to save money.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I ended up getting mine from ATAC, the sponsors here on the pond forum, ( lebanon Ohio) I think was about $1000 after all the weighted tubing was bought and it is now 3+ years old and never missed a beat, it has kept the fishkills to a bare minimum every since i had it, I run it into early Nov then turn it off for the winter unless we get heavy snow on top of ice for an extended period of time and then turn it on for a few hours to open a hole and release gases. then let er freeze back up again. Start it up slowly once water temps get into the high 40's

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry Mark, I guess I was mistaken...weren't you considering building one then?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan.. yes I was but the pieces parts for quality stuff worked out about the same dollar wise so I went with something that was designed to be used as a diffuser vs trying to make something, plus I got a nice contained weatherproof box that houses all of it and its very quiet, well worth the money. Mine I think is the Gast 1/4 HP model or maybe its 1/5 Hp Ill have to look. If your pond is bigger then an acre, Id suggest getting a unit with two heads and spreading the aeration area out into two areas.

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, the weatherproof box is a bigger deal than most think initially. Airflow, proper cooling, sound deadening, long lasting no maintenance materials...tougher than it sounds to DIY. 

Electrical components, compressor, plumbing, valves, gauges, cooling fans, check valves, high pressure safety valve, diffusers, etc. add up quick...and that's if you get everything right the first time. And they don't sell many of these parts at the Home Depot...so add shipping.

I did the Vertex Air 1 Plus...1/3HP with 2 airstations for my 1/2 acre. Overkill but I'll never need to upgrade and I tend to push my luck a bit. Being quiet was a high priority too. It wasn't cheap but I have no regrets.


----------

